# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεκροί νεοσσοί μέσα στα αυγά.

## nick13

Καλησπερα σε ολους, αν και δεν εχω και πολυ ευχαριστα νεα,δεν προλαβα να χαρω τα πρωτα ενσπορα αυγα και τελικα ειναι ολα νεκρα.εκανα ωοσκοπηση την εκτη μερα και ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα,στο ενα μαλιστα ειδα και την καρδουλα που χτυπαγε.περιμενα μεχρι και την 15 μερα αλλα τιποτα.τους εκανα παλι ωοσκοπηση και μου φανηκαν τα 2 αυγα εντελως μαυρα και ανησυχησα,ετσι λοιπον τα εσπασα απο μονος μου να δω τι συμβαινει.τα δυο ηταν σαν μια φακη και λιγο μεγαλυτερο,το αλλο ηταν κανονικο πουλι οπως βλεπετε και στην φωτο(λογικα την ημερα που θα εσκαγε πρεπει να πεθανε) και το αλλο ηταν μια μαζα.Η καναρα τα κλοσαγε φανατικα,δεν σηκωθηκε ουτε στιγμη απο την φωλια.και το περιεργο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι τα 2 πρεπει να πεθαναν στα αυγα καπου τη εννατη μερα το αλλο καπου την δωδεκατη και το αλλο την τελευταια.Τι μπορει να συνεβη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.περιμενω την εμπειρια σας σε κατι αναλογο..


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
αυτη ειναι που βγηκε σαν μαζα


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
εδω το εβγαλα τελειως απο το αυγο


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

τα μαυρα διακοπηκε νωρις η εκολλαψη .αυτο που ειναι υγρο μαυρο ,δειχνει σηψη μαλλον απο μικροβιο ,ενω το πουλακι το σχηματισμενο εχει μαυρη τελεια  στο σημειο του συκωτιου ,οχι ομως ιδιαιτερα διογκωμενη  



δες εδω

*Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση*για να διευκολυνω τη συζητηση (με την αδεια σου φυσικα ) θα πω οτι το πουλακι ειχε  ( μετα τη γεννηση των αυγων ) παρει vibramysin για αναπνευστικο προβλημα που εδειχνε να υπαρχει και που βελτιωθηκε σημαντικα ,ενω ακομη μεγαλυτερη βελτιωση (τωρα εχει φυγει καθε συμπτωμα ) εχει υπαρξει μετα το αμεσο ξεκινημα κατοπιν της αντιβιωσης και νυσταμισιν ,και ενω εισαι στην 5η μερα απο τις 10 

για το λογο αυτο ( που με κανει να πιστευω οτι υπηρχε μυκοπλασμα συνοδευομενο απο μυκητες λογω εξασθενημενου οργανισμου ) καλα ειναι να μην ξαναδωσεις αγωγη  σε πρωτη φαση ,αφου η δοξυκυκλινη  εχει δραση στο mycoplasma gallisepticum  .Να τα ενισχυσεις διατροφικα και με εξτρα βιτ ε +σελ  ,μην τυχον οφειλονται και εκει οι διακοπες της εκολλαψης και βλεπεις στην πορεια 

καλη απολυμανση των χωρων και αερισμος αν τα εχεις εσωτερικα

----------


## xarhs

πωωωωωωωω..... λυπαμαι νικο..!!!!!

καποια αρρωστια μηπως???
καποια ελλειψη βιατμινης της καναρας...?

ας μας πουν οι πιο εμεπειροι....

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ρεαλιστικα, 
κακη διατροφη,
λογω κακης διατροφης και οχι καλη προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης,
βιασυνη.

Γνωστα συμπτωματα,ολοι τα γνωριζουμε λιγοι τα αποφευγουμε,και ακομη λιγοτεροι τα γραφουμε.

Υπαρχουν δυο τροποι για να μειωθει το ποσοστο θνησιμοτητας των νεοσσων
*ο φυσιολογικος*,που αναφερεται με καταθεση ψυχης σε αυτο το φορουμ,(και σε αλλα)
και ο υποστηρικτικος,που κατα την γνωμην μου να μεινει στο χρονοντουλαπο.
Και οι δυο εχουν να κανουν με την προετοιμασια, (διαβασμα λοιπον).

----------


## kostasloutraki

Λυπαμε.. Νικο δεν ξερω,εγω πραγματα.. για να μπορεσω να σε βοηθησω... ασ περιμενουμε τουσ ειδικους...

----------


## jk21

Νικο πιστευω την μαυρη τελεια πως την αξιολογεις; υπαρχει μεν αλλα οχι αρκετα μεγαλη σε σχεση με αλλες φωτο που εχω δει .Δυστυχως ή μαλλον ευτυχως δεν εχω αμεση εμπειρια και θα ηθελα λογω μεγαλυτερης πειρας να μου πεις αν εχεις δει σε πουλια που το φαινομενο ηταν εκτεταμενο και οχι τυχαιο (ισως γνωστου σου αν οχι δικα σου ) και μαλλον σχετιζοτανε με προβλημα ,και αν ναι ,αν το μεγεθος της πραγματικης μαυρης τελειας ειναι εστω αυτο .Παντως ειναι ξεκαθαρο στη φωτο ,οτι υπαρχει διογκωση του συκωτιου

----------


## Peri27

πολύ λυπάμαι..σνιφ σνιφ  ::

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο πιστευω την μαυρη τελεια πως την αξιολογεις; υπαρχει μεν αλλα οχι αρκετα μεγαλη σε σχεση με αλλες φωτο που εχω δει .Δυστυχως ή μαλλον ευτυχως δεν εχω αμεση εμπειρια και θα ηθελα λογω μεγαλυτερης πειρας να μου πεις αν εχεις δει σε πουλια που το φαινομενο ηταν εκτεταμενο και οχι τυχαιο (ισως γνωστου σου αν οχι δικα σου ) και μαλλον σχετιζοτανε με προβλημα ,και αν ναι ,αν το μεγεθος της πραγματικης μαυρης τελειας ειναι εστω αυτο .Παντως ειναι ξεκαθαρο στη φωτο ,οτι υπαρχει διογκωση του συκωτιου



Δημητρη δεν ξερω τιποτα για την μαυρη τελεια ,την ειχα ακουστα,δεν με απασχολησε ποτε,οτι μαθαινω ειναι απο εσενα και τα φορουμ
ειχα και εχω 3 εκτροφεις παλαιους σαν και εμενα ,και ανανεωνω τα αιματα καθε φορα και δεν μου εχει τυχει.
Στα εισαγωμενα παλαιοτερα δεν υπηρχε αυτο,η ηταν τοσο σπανιο οσο και αγνωστο,
να σκεφτω νεα αρωστια κληρονομικη αγνωστη πριν λιγα χρονια, σαν επιπτωση λογω Γ/Μ τροφων,η θα γινω γραφικος
και αν οχι νεα ,σιγουρα πιο τακτικα εμφανιζομενη. 
Παντος οπως και να εχει,οι Α.Η.Λ. (ανωτατες ημερησιες ληψεις) αλλες επιδρασεις εχουν χρονικα σε ανθρωπους (θηλαστικα) βαρους 60-80 κιλων,
και αλλες σε σποροφαγα πουλια  25-30 γραμαριων,και σε χρονο και σε μεγεθος.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ το δεδομενο ειναι οτι συνηθως ειναι διογκωση της χολης .Οι λογοι διαφοροι ως πιθανοι ,οπως θα εχεις δει .

ως προς τις ημερησιες ληψεις θρεπτικων στοιχειων ,οτι πιο σοβαρο για πτηνα ,το εχω βρει εδω

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...nutrition1.pdf

βεβαια μιλα κυριως για ψιττακοειδη .ειδικα για κοκατιλ δινει και συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια 

σιγουρα τα συμπληρωματα δινουν πολυ αυξημενες ποσοτητες ,αλλα ειχα βρει (δεν εχω προχειρα τα στοιχεια ) οτι ειναι συνηθως λιγο πιο κατω απο τις ημερησιες μη τοξικες .Δεν νομιζω παντως εδω να εφταιγε υπερβολικη χορηγηση καποιου συμπληρωματος .Αντιθετα η θηλυκια που συζητουσα με τον Νικο ,ειναι και λιγο δυσκολη στα χορταρικα

----------


## lefteris13

ειχα και εγω περσυ τετοιου ειδους προβληματα με νεκρους νεοσσους μεσα στο αυγο σε αρκετες γεννες.συμφωνω οτι μαλλον ειναι κακη προετοιμασια.2 ζευγαρια, οι πρωτες γεννες ηταν ασπορες οκ, μετα 2 γεννες απ το ενα ζευγαρι και σε 1 απ το αλλο ειχα ολο τετοια προβληματα.εχοντας ελαχιστο χρονο για μια τελευταια ευκαιρια και λιγες μερες πριν η μια κανει 4η γεννα κ η αλλη 3η- ουτε 1 βδομαδα, σε αυτο το διαστημα εδωσα βραστο αυγο, φρουτα, λαχανικα, συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου calci-lux και πολυβιταμινη ferti-vit-αυτα μολις για κανα 5ημερο που μεσολαβουσε κενο πριν ξαναγεννησουν, και εβγαλα 1 πουλι απο τη μια και 3 απ την αλλη τα οποια μεγαλωσε κανονικα η μια καναρα..αν εσυ ειχες κανει καλη προετοιμασια, το προβλημα ειναι αλλου, καποια ασθενεια κλπ..

----------


## nick13

Ρεαλιστικα, 
κακη διατροφη,
λογω κακης διατροφης και οχι καλη προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης,
βιασυνη.

Η αληθεια Νικο ειναι οτι δεν μου εχει ξανασυμβει κατι παρομοιο και ειδικα  σε πουλια με πολυ λιγοτερη διατροφικη προετοιμασια.Στο συγκεκριμενο του ειχα κανει 1,5 μηνα βιτ.Ε μαζι με αμινοξεα,προσθηκη στην αυγοτροφη κια και καμμελινα,εξτρα σπορους και φρουτα.ολα αυτα σταδιακα.Να ξερεις οτι τον τελευταιο χρονο εχω μαθει πεντε πραγματα απο εσας εδω μεσα,γιατι πρωτα το μονο που εκανα για την προετοιμασια ηταν κανενα αυγο και κανενα μηλαρακι και ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και ψευτικες κιτρινες βιταμινες

----------


## nick13

θα κοιταξω να ειμαι ακομα πιο προσεκτικος και πιο σχολαστικος σε αυτα που ειπατε παιδια και σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον
Απλα στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ,τι να πω...

----------


## xarhs

νικο μην στεναχωριεσαι........ παντα εχουμε απωλειες...!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Νικο πιστευω οτι εσυ εδωσες οτι επρεπε 

θα δουμε στην επομενη γεννα .Θα ηθελα να μου πεις ποσες μερες εδωσες το πολυβιταμινουχο με βιτ ε και αμινοξεα  και αν ηταν στην πληρη δοσολογια του .αν ηταν 1μισυ μηνα σχεδον συνεχως ,γνωμη μου ειναι να μην συνεχισεις και να βασιστεις σε αυγοτροφη ,χορταρικα και γυρη + καμελινα ,κια

----------


## nick13

> Νικο πιστευω οτι εσυ εδωσες οτι επρεπε 
> 
> θα δουμε στην επομενη γεννα .Θα ηθελα να μου πεις ποσες μερες εδωσες το πολυβιταμινουχο με βιτ ε και αμινοξεα  και αν ηταν στην πληρη δοσολογια του .αν ηταν 1μισυ μηνα σχεδον συνεχως ,γνωμη μου ειναι να μην συνεχισεις και να βασιστεις σε αυγοτροφη ,χορταρικα και γυρη + καμελινα ,κια


Δημητρη εδωσα σχεδον 1,5 μηνα και απο τα δυο αλλα επειδη εχω ενα φοβο παντα με τα σκευασματα δινω κατι λιγοτερο απο αυτο  που λεει η δοσολογια,περιπου τα 3/4 απο αυτο που πρεπει

----------


## jk21

αυτο μεταφραζεται σχεδον σαν 4 εβδομαδες πληρες σκευασμα που ειναι οκ .Διευκρινιση ... δυο πολυβιταμινουχα ομως εδινες; ποια; εννοω μηπως το ενα προσθετε στο αλλο βιτ Α και d3 και βγαιναμε απο καποια ορια .... αν δεν υπηρχε τετοια επικαλυψη και αν τα ειχες σταματησει με την γεννηση των αυγων ,μπορεις να δωσεις αλλη μια βδομαδα .Αν δεν τα ειχες σταματησει και εδινες μεχρι σημερα ,μην συνεχιζεις

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> *Η αληθεια Νικο ειναι οτι δεν μου εχει ξανασυμβει κατι παρομοιο και ειδικα  σε πουλια με πολυ λιγοτερη διατροφικη προετοιμασια.*Στο συγκεκριμενο του ειχα κανει 1,5 μηνα βιτ.Ε μαζι με αμινοξεα,προσθηκη στην αυγοτροφη κια και καμμελινα,εξτρα σπορους και φρουτα.ολα αυτα σταδιακα.Να ξερεις οτι τον τελευταιο χρονο εχω μαθει πεντε πραγματα απο εσας εδω μεσα,γιατι πρωτα το μονο που εκανα για την προετοιμασια ηταν κανενα αυγο και κανενα μηλαρακι και ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και ψευτικες κιτρινες βιταμινες


Συμπερασμα Νικολα,
παλαιοτερα με μικροτερη ποιοτικα προετοιμασια δεν ειχες προβλημα,
τωρα με περισοτερες γνωσεις και ποιοτικοτερη προετοιμασια τι δεν πηγε καλα?

Κατα την γνωμη μου,
1) ξεκινησες νωρις (για την αθηνα,εκτος και αν εχεις καταλληλο τεχνητο φωτισμο κλπ) 
2) το θηλυκο καπου διαβασα οτι ειχε παρουσιασει ασθενεια στην αρχη της εκολαψης,αρα μειωμενα αντισωματα νωριτερα την περιοδο του βατεματος,με οτι αυτο σημαινει
    για τους νεοσσους εντος του αυγου,η τις πρωτες 8-10 ημερες εξω απο το αυγο.
3) για εμενα προσωπικα περισσοτερο αξια εχει οχι το αν εδωσες βιτ.Ε, ΄αλλα ποσες ημερες πριν το βατεμα σταματησες να την δινεις .

Και τελικα Νικολα αφου σωστα ξεκινησες μια φυσικη διατροφικη προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης,
γιατι επεβαλες επεξεργασμενα συμπληρωματα ????

----------


## αντρικος

πολυ λυπαμαι κριμα ρε κριμα το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω εγω ειναι ι μαυρη τελια που φαινετε η ελληψη ασβεστιου σκληρο τσοφλη κριμα :sad:

----------


## nick13

> Συμπερασμα Νικολα,
> παλαιοτερα με μικροτερη ποιοτικα προετοιμασια δεν ειχες προβλημα,
> τωρα με περισοτερες γνωσεις και ποιοτικοτερη προετοιμασια τι δεν πηγε καλα?
> 
> Κατα την γνωμη μου,
> 1) ξεκινησες νωρις (για την αθηνα,εκτος και αν εχεις καταλληλο τεχνητο φωτισμο κλπ) 
> 2) το θηλυκο καπου διαβασα οτι ειχε παρουσιασει ασθενεια στην αρχη της εκολαψης,αρα μειωμενα αντισωματα νωριτερα την περιοδο του βατεματος,με οτι αυτο σημαινει
>     για τους νεοσσους εντος του αυγου,η τις πρωτες 8-10 ημερες εξω απο το αυγο.
> 3) για εμενα προσωπικα περισσοτερο αξια εχει οχι το αν εδωσες βιτ.Ε, ΄αλλα ποσες ημερες πριν το βατεμα σταματησες να την δινεις .
> ...


Εχεις δικιο Νικο,περυσι καταρχην τα πουλια τα ειχα εξω,ενω φετος τα ειχα μεσα και χωρις τεχνητο φωτισμο.περυσι ξεκινησα την αναπαραγωγη αν θυμαμαι καλα προς τα τελη του μαρτη ενω φετος αρχες φεβρουαριου λογο βιασυνης και τιποτα αλλο.Λεω ετσι απλα τα λαθη μου γιατι θελω να μαθω.τωρα οσο αφορα την βιτ.Ε Νικο σταματησα να την δινω μολις ειδα το πρωτο αυγο.απο οτι καταλαβα λαθος ειναι και αυτο.τωρα γιατι εδωσα βιτ Ε αφου εκανα διατροφικη προετοιμασια η απαντηση ειναι νομιζοντας οτι θα εξασφαλισω την σιγουρια για το κατι παραπανω.πρωτη χρονια φετος δοκιμασα βιτ Ε.

----------


## nick13

> αυτο μεταφραζεται σχεδον σαν 4 εβδομαδες πληρες σκευασμα που ειναι οκ .Διευκρινιση ... δυο πολυβιταμινουχα ομως εδινες; ποια; εννοω μηπως το ενα προσθετε στο αλλο βιτ Α και d3 και βγαιναμε απο καποια ορια .... αν δεν υπηρχε τετοια επικαλυψη και αν τα ειχες σταματησει με την γεννηση των αυγων ,μπορεις να δωσεις αλλη μια βδομαδα .Αν δεν τα ειχες σταματησει και εδινες μεχρι σημερα ,μην συνεχιζεις


  Δημητρη δυο βιταμινες εδωσα,η μια ηταν η βιτ.Ε για 1,5 μηνα περιπου και η αλλη ηταν η μουταβιτ για περιπου 15 μερες,συνεχιζα να δινω μεχρι και την γεννηση των αυγων

----------


## nick13

δυστηχως ξανα τα ιδια,δευτερη γεννα με τα ιδια αποτελεσματα.4 αυγα και τα 4 πιασμενα αλλα παλι νεκρα μεσα στα αυγα,τα αφησα 15 μερες μηπως και αλλα τιποτα.εσπασα μονος μου τα αυγα και ειδα οτι τα 2 ξεψυχουσαν και τα αλλα 2 ηταν νεκρα τουλαχιστον 5-6 μερες πριν.φαινεται κατι σαν μαυρη τελεια αλλα δεν μπορω να το πω με σιγουρια αυτο.ισως καποιος με αναλογη εμπειρια μου πει.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν επρεπε να βιαστεις ... για να ηταν ακομα ζωντανα ,απλα ειχε καθυστερησει η εκολλαψη .Απο ποια μερα ειχες μετρησεις τις 15 ; πρεπει να μετραμε απο τη στιγμη που εχουν βγει ολα τα αυγα και εχει επισης καθισει μονιμα πανω τους η θηλυκια .Συνηθως ειναι 14 συμπληρωμενες αλλα σπανια φτανει και 15 ή και 16 μερες (το τελευταιο παρα πολυ σπανια ) .Αλλα συμπληρωμενες μερες .Δηλαδη ξεκινα να κλωσσα σημερα το πρωι ,τοτε αυριο πρωι μετραμε 1 μερα .Φαινεται πραγματι σαν μαυρη τελεια αλλα συνηθως οσα εχουν προβλημα ,ειναι πιο μεγαλη 

αν θες χωριζεις για καποιο διαστημα το ζευγαρι και κανεις αγωγη με tylan ή baytril για μυκοπλασμα .Για ατοξολασμα επειδη δεν εχεις ιθαγενη ,θα ελεγα οτι δεν χρειαζεται

----------


## nick13

Δημητρη 8/3 η καναρα εκανε το πρωτο αυγο,στις 10/3 που εκανε το τριτο, τις τα εβαλα και ξεκινησε να κλοσαει.την επομενη στις 11 δηλαδη εκανε αλλο ενα.αρα αφου ξεκινησε να κλοσαει στις 10 του μηνα κανονικα στις 23 αντε στις 24 επρεπε να εχουν σκασει.πιο πολυ τα ανοιξα γιατι μου εκανε εντυπωση που σημερα απο το πρωι δεν πολυκαθοταν η θυληκια,μια εμπαινε μια εβγαινε στη φωλια,ενω μεχρι και χθες δεν σηκωνοταν.μηπως καταλαβε οτι κατι δεν παει καλα τι να πω..

----------


## jk21

αχ βρε Νικο .... αυτα που ξεκινησε να κλωσσα στις 10 (αν μαλιστα ξεκινησε να το κανει για μαζεμενες συνεχομενα ωρες )  στις 25 (σημερα ) την αντιστοιχη ωρα που ξεκινησε στις 10 του μηνα ,συμπληρωνε 15 μερες  (η 11η του μηνα ειναι η συμπληρωμενη 1η και η 25η η συμπληρωμενη 15η ) και το αλλο που βγηκε στις 11 σημερα εκλεινε τις 14 μερες ....

δεν ειναι σπανιο ,ειδικα αν δεν εχουμε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες ,η εκολλαψη να γινει και 15η μερα  ....

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα μου εχει τυχει και στις 16 μερες.....

----------


## xarhs

αχ ρε νικο το πουλακι φαινεται μια χαρα.......... αφου ειχε αιμα παει να πει οτι το εβγαλες πριν την ωρα του......

πριν κανεις καθε κινηση θα κανεις ωοσκοπηση.......

----------


## nick13

πωωω θα σκασω...επιρεασμενος απο την προηγουμενη φορα εκανα λαθος κινηση νομιζοντας οτι θα ειναι παλι τα ιδια.
επρεπε να τα αφησω αλλη μια μερα,βιαστηκα.τα συγκεκριμενα τα ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια

----------


## alex1974

Κριμα....πολυ λυπαμαι Νικο

----------


## xarhs

νικο δεν πειραζει...............  λαθη ολοι κανουμε αλλα να ξερεις αλλη φορα υπομονη , αμα εκανες μια ωοσκοπηση θα εβλεπες κοκκινο μεσα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νίκο όλοι κάνουμε λάθη ... άστο πάει τώρα. Βοήθησε τα πουλιά με βιταμινούχο σκεύασμα διότι όλα δείχνουν ελλείψεις.

----------


## nick13

Να'στε καλα παιδια και ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια και την επομενη φορα περισσοτερο προσεκτικος..

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νίκο αυτή η αναπαραγωγική χρονιά είναι για να μάθεις πράγματα στην πράξη (όπως μάθαμε όλοι μας). κάθε χρονιά θα παίρνεις εμπειρίες και θα γίνεις πραγματικός θησαυρός γνώσης.

----------


## pansom

Νικο καλησπερα και λυπαμαι για το ατυχες γεγονος και σου ευχωμαι απο δω και περα να σου πανε ολα καλα !Αυτο που που δεν καταλαβα ειναι αν τα πουλακια ειχαν τελικα την μαυρη τελεια η οχι γιατι δεν φαινεται καλα !

----------


## jimi gats

φετος απο τα 8 ζευγαραι τα 5 μου εκαναν το ιδο προβλημα...ακομα δεν εχω δει νεοσσο..Ολα τα αυγα ενσπορα και εφτανε η μερα να σκασουν ολοκληρωμενα πουλια πιο μεγαλα ακομη απ οτη φωτο τη δικια σου παρολο αυτα δεν εσκαγαν και ηταν ψοφια στο αυγο..Οι νεοσσοι πεθαιναν την τελευταια μερα που ηταν και να σκασουν...Τα εξετασα με λεπτομερεια και δεν ειδα να υπαρχει τελεια..δε ξερω τι να πω πεταξα 12 -13 ττετοιους νεσσους...Και σημερα που περιμενω να σκασει ενα ζευγαρι αυγα παλι τιποτα..Να επισημαν πως εχω ακολουθησει 2 μηνες προετοιμασια ,δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτε στο χωρο μου απο συνθηκες ουτε απο διατροφη..Δε ξερω τι γινεται δυστυχως.

----------


## nick13

τι να πω ρε συ Δημητρη,περιεργο.ισως την Δευτερη φορα που μου ετυχε εμενα να εκανα λαθος εγω και να βιαστηκα να ανοιξω τα αυγα αλλα την πρωτη συνεβη ακριβως το ιδιο περιστατικο με εσενα αν διαβασες στην αρχη του ποστ μου.ειχες καποιο προβλημα με ασθενειες γενικα στα πουλια?? η μηπως τους ειχες κανει καποια αγωγη??
Στην δικια μου περιπτωση η θυληκια ειχε ενα θεματακι με αναπνευστικο αλλα παλι δεν νομιζω να εχει να κανει αυτο

----------


## nick13

> Νικο καλησπερα και λυπαμαι για το ατυχες γεγονος και σου ευχωμαι απο δω και περα να σου πανε ολα καλα !Αυτο που που δεν καταλαβα ειναι αν τα πουλακια ειχαν τελικα την μαυρη τελεια η οχι γιατι δεν φαινεται καλα !


Παντελη ηταν ακριβως οπως τα ειδες στις φωτο,εδειχναν ενα δειγμα μαυρης τελειας αλλα τιποτα σιγουρο απο οτι μου ειπαν και τα πιο εμπειρα μελη εδω

----------


## mitsman

Μητσο που αποθηκευεις τα αυγα μεχρι να βγουν ολα????

----------


## jk21

μια αιτια Δημητρη ,μπορει να ειναι η χαμηλη υγρασια .Αλλα ισως και καποιο μικροβιο  που ισως σκεφτεται ο συνονοματος ,που το αρπαζουν κατα την αποθηκευση μεχρι να ξαναμπουν στη φωλια ,στη θεση των πλαστικων .Αν και πιστευω οτι θα σταματουσε νωριτερα η εκολλαψη ,σε τετοια περιπτωση 

απο ασβεστιο ,μην εισαι λιγο υπερβολικος στην παροχη του και εχουν τα αυγα σκληρο κελυφος ;

----------


## jimi gats

Δημητρη τα αυγα τα αποθηκευω σε ενα κουτακι με σπορους..τα οποια τα εχω μεσα σε ενα συρταρι..Σημερ ααυτο το κουτι το αλλαξα θεση το πηγα κατω στο εκτροφειο και το εχω ανοικτο..επισης τα αυγα δε τα πιανω με τα χερια αλαλ με κουταλακι.Οσον αφορα ασθενειες δεν ειχα αντιμετωπισει κατι ,και παντα καθε χρονο κανω προληπτικη αγωγη για τριχνομαναδα ,εσωτερικα παρασιτα ,εξωτερικα κτλ.
Σε ολα τα ζευγαρια η εκκολαψη ειχε φτασει στο τελευταιο σταδιο οι νεοσσοι μεγαλοι μεχρι και φτερακια ειχαν.Τελεια δεν ειδα σε κανενα..Οσον αφορα το ασβεστιο δε ξερω εδινα απο συμπληρωματα οτι και περυσι...Υγραισα στο χωρο εχω 80 /100 ..Δε ξερω ισως εινα ικαποια ασθενεια ,τι να πω..Σημερα ενα αρσενικο που η καναρα του εκαν φωλαι και ηταν ετοιμη για αυγα ,φουσκωσε το ματι του τουμπανο..το ξεχωρισα του βαλα τομπρεχ και παει και αυτο το ζευγαρι οφφ...δε ξερω τι να πω....

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Δημητρη τα αυγα τα αποθηκευω σε ενα κουτακι με σπορους..τα οποια τα εχω μεσα σε ενα συρταρι..Σημερ ααυτο το κουτι το αλλαξα θεση το πηγα κατω στο εκτροφειο και το εχω ανοικτο..επισης τα αυγα δε τα πιανω με τα χερια αλαλ με κουταλακι.Οσον αφορα ασθενειες δεν ειχα αντιμετωπισει κατι ,και παντα καθε χρονο κανω προληπτικη αγωγη για τριχνομαναδα ,εσωτερικα παρασιτα ,εξωτερικα κτλ.
> Σε ολα τα ζευγαρια η εκκολαψη ειχε φτασει στο τελευταιο σταδιο οι νεοσσοι μεγαλοι μεχρι και φτερακια ειχαν.Τελεια δεν ειδα σε κανενα..Οσον αφορα το ασβεστιο δε ξερω εδινα απο συμπληρωματα οτι και περυσι...Υγραισα στο χωρο εχω 80 /100 ..Δε ξερω ισως εινα ικαποια ασθενεια ,τι να πω..Σημερα ενα αρσενικο που η καναρα του εκαν φωλαι και ηταν ετοιμη για αυγα ,φουσκωσε το ματι του τουμπανο..το ξεχωρισα του βαλα τομπρεχ και παει και αυτο το ζευγαρι οφφ...δε ξερω τι να πω....




Δημητρη καλημερα,
και παλιος εισαι και εμπειρος,θα σου ομως υπενθυμισω 2-3 πραγματακια φανταζομαι μου επιτρεπεις.
Η υγρασια ειναι υψηλη,και αν η μετρηση εγινε 12 η ωρα,σχεδον ακαταλληλη, αρα λιγο νωρις για νεοσσους.
η προετοιμασια δεν αμφιβαλλω ηταν επιμελης απο εσενα,η ποιοτητα και η ποικιλια των τροφων και λαχανικων που εδωσες κατα την διαρκεια της προετοιμασιας, ανταποκρινωνται στα στανταρ για να εχεις 100% υγιει ζευγαρια,και κατ' επεκτασιν υγιει νεοσσους??
Μαλλον οχι ετσι οπως αποδεικνυεται απο τα γεγονοτα,και σε αυτα τα σημεια ισως πρεπει να στρεψεις την προσοχη σου.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη μπορει οι σποροι να μεταφερουν μικροβια στα αυγα .να βαζεις βαμβακι 

δινε χορταρικα ,οσο μπορεις πιο συχνα .βασικο στο να απορροφουνται ακομα και οι συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες ,γιατι οι ωμες τροφες δινουν ενζυμα που βοηθουν στην απορροφηση των θρεπτικων στοιχειων 

βγαλε φωτο το ματι του πουλιου .μπορει απλη μολυνση ,μπορει κατι σημαντικοτερο .κοιτα και το στομα του στο εσωτερικο 

σε σχεση με τις προληπτικες αγωγες τα εχω πει και στο παρελθον σε ενα σωρο θεματα ,αλλων παιδιων .περα απο αυτην των εξωτερικων παρασιτων ,οι αλλες για πουλια κλουβιου  δεν εχουν νοημα . 

η υγρασια παραειναι υψηλη .θετικη για την εκολλαψη των αυγων .αρνητικη για την αναπτυξη πληθους παθογονων οργανισμων εντος των πουλιων και εκτος στον χωρο γυρω τους 

50 εως 60 % σε νορμαλ περιοδο ,και 60 εως 65% στην εκολλαψη των αυγων και ειδικα τις τελευταιες μερες

----------


## VASSILIOS

> 50 εως 60 % σε νορμαλ περιοδο ,και 60 εως 65% στην εκολλαψη των αυγων και ειδικα τις τελευταιες μερες


Δημητρη τι γινεται με την υγρασια σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη? Τι θα εκανα αν ειχα αυγα σε εκολλαψη τωρα που εχω εξω 51% και λιγοτερο πολλες φορες?

----------


## jimi gats

καλησπερα νίκο οι παρατηρησεις σου για την υγρασια ειαν ισωστες..Το μερος που εχω τα πουλαι ειναι αποθηκη ,χωρις θερμανση και τα υπολοιπα καλουδια ,αφυγραντηρες κτλ..οπότε ισως ηταν οντως νωρις..Περυσι παντος με χειροτερες συνθηκες και πολυ κρυο δεν αντιμετωπισα τετοιο προβλημα.
οσον αφορα τις τροφες κα ιτα συμπληρωματα εχω και γω αν και παλιος οπως λες βομβαρδιστει απο το διαδικτυο και ισως εχω φορτωσει τα πουλακια μου με διαφορα που δεν τα εχουν αναγκη.Δημητρη αυτο που λες για τα αυγα σε βαμβακι συμφωνω αλαλ πως γινεται ,καθε μερα πας και τα γυριζεις η δε χρειαζεται?Γιατι μεσα στους σπορους εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να στεκονται οπως πρεπει.

----------


## jk21

εγω τα γυριζω Δημητρη .Δεν ξερω τι θα συνεβαινε αν δεν το εκανε 

Βασιλη  η ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ  υγρασια για ευκολη εκολλαψη ειναι γυρω στο 60 %  .Αν υπαρχει χαμηλη υγρασια και μιλαω για τιμες κατω του 45 % ,θελει ψεκασμα της φωλιας και του χωρου με χλιαρο νερο (της φωλιας μονο την τελευταια μερα ,του χωρου και πιο νωρις )  .Το μεγαλο προβλημα ,οπως εχω ακουσει απο πτηνιατρο ,ειναι οταν μετα απο αρκετη υγρασια εξωτερικου χωρου πχ σε βροχοπτωση ,εχουμε αποτομη πτωση της ,η οποια συμβαινει οταν καθαριζει ο καιρος και εχει παραλληλα βοριαδακι .Τοτε υπαρχει λογω αποτομης μεταβολης υγρασιας και ατμοσφαιρικης πιεσης ,κινδυνος συγκολλησης του νεοσσου στα τοιχωματα του αυγου και σταματημα της εκολλαψης ,αφου δεν μπορει να στραφει

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Καπου ειπωθηκε (και πολυ σωστα) οτι τα πουλια στην φυση προτιμουν οι φωλιες να κοιτουν ανατολικα,
γιατι ομως,σιγουρα οχι για να βλεπουν οι νεοσσοι την ανατολη του ηλιου,
μαλλον για να μειωνεται απο νωρις το πρωι η υγρασια με τις πρωτες ακτινες του ηλιου.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> καλησπερα νίκο οι παρατηρησεις σου για την υγρασια ειαν ισωστες..Το μερος που εχω τα πουλαι ειναι αποθηκη ,χωρις θερμανση και τα υπολοιπα καλουδια ,αφυγραντηρες κτλ..οπότε ισως ηταν οντως νωρις..Περυσι παντος με χειροτερες συνθηκες και πολυ κρυο δεν αντιμετωπισα τετοιο προβλημα.
> .



Ισως περυσι ειχαν να αντιμετοπισουν μονον αυτο το προβλημα Δημητρη,
φετος και αυτο.

----------


## ferrarobios

κρίμα!  :sad:

----------


## MAKISV

Καλημερα στην παρεα.καταρχην εχω χαθει γιατι μετακομισα και ακομα δεν εχω ιντερνετ σπιτι (hol... μπορεις ακομα ενα μηνα..).Λοιπον για να μην αανοιγω θεμα, εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με οτι φαινεται στηην φωτο 1.για επιβεβαιωση την καναρα μου την εβαλα 3 φορες με το ιδιο αποτελεσμα και εννοειται οτι υπηρχε σωστη διατροφικη προετοιμασια, ομως για αγνωστο προς εμενα  λογο διεκοπτε την εκκολαψη.τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## xarhs

αμα γινεται επανελημενα και σε αλλα καναρινια και ευρυτερα σε ολη την εκτροφη υπαρχει προβλημα.

μακη ειδες στα πουλακια μεσα στο αυγο μαυρη τελεια?

----------


## MAKISV

Χαρη δεν φτανουν σε σημειο να μπορω να δω.οταν τα ανοιγω υπαρχει μια αμορφη μαυρη μαζα.μου το κανει μονο αυτη η καναρα.εβαλα αλλη με τον αρσενικο και εχει αλλα θεματα αλλα ειναι ενσπορα και αναπτυσονται.

----------


## jk21

μαυρη μαζα δειχνει οτι παει να αναπτυχθει νεοσσος και πεθαινει απο βακτηριακη λοιμωξη που προκαλει σηψη .Σκεψου τι ειναι αυτο που μολυνει το αυγο ,ενω επωαζεται .Υπαρχει μολυνση είτε απο κουτσουλιες (αλλα κουτσουλιες παθογονου διαρροιας ) ή καποιο βακτηριο αλλο μεταδιδεται απο το πουλι .Το πουλι αυτο στο παρελθον εχει νοσησει και αν ναι ,τι ειχε παρουσιασει; αναπνευστικα; γαστρεντερικα;

----------


## MAKISV

Δημητρη οχι απο περυσι που την πηρα δεν εχει νοσησει και επαναλαμβανω απο τοτε που την  πηρα ειναι μια χαρα ζωηρη.τι να κανω να δω τι εχει γιατι απο περυσι μεχρι τωρα 5 γεννες δεν εχει βγαλει ενα πουλακι περαν της πρωτης φορας που εκανε 4 και στην 6η μερα πεθαναν.δεν ειναι σκοπος μου να την παρατησω, θελω να την κανω καλα.

----------


## jk21

στις 5 γεννες παρατηρησες μειωμενο αριθμο αυγων σε καποιες γεννες;

----------


## geam

εφέτος είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο φαινόμενο απο ενα ζευγαρι....

στην πρώτη γεννα 2 στα 2 νεκρά, ενώ στη δευτερη, 5 στα 5 νεκρα....

----------


## MAKISV

Tην πρωτη φορα περυσι μου εκανε 5.μετα απο αυτη την γεννα εκανε αλλες 4 γεννες απο 4 αυγα.

----------


## jk21

οκ ρωτησα ,γιατι η δημιουργια μονο δυο αυγων ,που ειναι ομως βατεμενα και οχι προιον αβατευτης γεννας (εκει ειναι φυσιολογικο ) δινει υποψια για την υπαρξη μυκοπλασματος .Ειναι ενα απο τα συμπτωματα του ,οταν υπαρχει για καιρο σε καποιο θηλυκο .Ο Γιωργος (τον ρωτησα σε τηλ επικοινωνια ) ευτυχως δεν εχει κατι τετοιο ,γιατι στην 2 στα 2 που ανεφερε ,ειχε και 2 αλλα αυγα ασπορα 

ομως κατι συμβαινει Μακη .Δεν νομιζω να εχεις τυχαια προβλημα 
θα σου προτεινα στις επομενες γεννες του χρονου ,να εφαρμοσεις αυτο που περιγραφω στα ποστ 16 και 17 εδω 

*Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση*

----------


## MAKISV

οκ δημητρη θα το εφαρμοσω απο νωρις να δω.ευχαριστω.

----------


## stavrosst

Παιδια καλησπερα να σασ πο μου δοσανε ενα ζευγαρι κλοστερ το ζευγαροσα και μου εκανε 5 αυγα σκαει ο προτοσ νεοσος και τα αλα 4 ολοκληρα πουλια ψοφια επιδι μου σινβενη και στα 2 ζευγαρια που εχο τορα και τα εχο μεσα στο σπιτι οταν ζευγαρονουν πιστευο οτι πεθενουν απτην ηπερβολικη ζεστη μαλον σκανε και τα δικαμου δεν ειχαν μαυρι τελια.

----------


## xarhs

μα ζεστη θελουν τα μικρα για να μεγαλωσουν.

ηταν ψωφια μεσα στο αυγο??????

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι θεμα ζεστης ,αλλα χαμηλης υγρασιας .πραγματι αυτες τις ημερες ειναι χαλια οι συνθηκες

----------

